# Do I even have the right to complain?



## DaneSivar (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi, Dale here, normal family guy who adores his wife and son. I'm the lucky few guys who fantasise about their wives. We have an extraordinary exciting see life and in this I feel we have worked through many issues in our everyday life. I'm the typical alpha arrogant male, at least I was. Now, I know who is boss.

So this is going to read like a fetish fantasy, it's many guys dream come true... I can only hope you see this as one man's story and not a pervertish conjuring in my mind.

Truth is we always loved a bit of role play... now it's everyday life with me being the sub. No problem here, I love everything about it, more still that it rids my wife of any insecurities, she feels send and wanted and I love how confident she is.

Thing is, it's starting to get brutal, I love it but she loves it more. She's the trampling stomping type a loves to have me under her feet. I love it, love her but she takes out all he frustrations on me, records it and send it's to me. She once asked if my mother would love to see her son like that and loves drawing blood.

It sounds all to good I know but I have the pictures and videos from years so I know. I love her, it and making her my Queen. But should I? Surely no other woman gets turned on my this. Finally, if I love it, why am I complaining

Faithfully

Dane
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
any sort of BDSM or D/S play needs to be mutually consensual. Its OK to sometimes do something you don't mind, but don't particularly enjoy as a favor for your partner, as long as the overall sexual relationship is reasonably balanced.


----------



## DaneSivar (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks for replying. I really should have proof read my post first... so many errors... no wonder the wife doesn't take me seriously. Anyway, the dangerous problem I have is that it's very consenting, I love everything about it, but I fear that it's gone a bit too far. Ide go so far as to even say that I feel sexy that she feels sexy... it's mental, I know but it's all erotica... problem is... now matter how sexy I feel, the body takes a week to recover, and the covering up of bruises is making me paranoid... not to mention, my wife is sadistic beyond anything and is thrilled when I am in that way. Have I signed up for more than I can handle. I've searched and posted... and feel even more embarrassed that people feel it's a hook but honestly, this is not a turn on for any women, worst still, than I'm her husband... I love and everything even the total change of character... but, it's scary even though I love it. Does that make any sense at all or am I just whining about the best thing that's happened to me?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes, you do. Just because you consented and is willing, does not take away your rights from being voiced. 

If she is the Queen and you are the sub, then, she has the responsibility to ensure your safety and wellbeing. As well, as to make sure that everything that is being done is acceptable. 

You both need to sit down and have a serious talk to re-evaluate where things are. 

Any time there is a single thought of a doubt, then, you are not fully consenting. 

Seems like your wife has become power hungry over time. She is not taking care of your body. You have reasons to be paranoid because anyone seeing marks on your body will assume she is abusing you. Which she is. You are no longer playing, you are getting hurt. Be very careful before she goes too far. 

Also, start deleting those videos. Stop playing, take some time off the queen fem sh!t and heal yourself. Let your wife know how worried you are that she is tipping the scales. If she is a true Queen, she will listen and scale back things. If she is just a sadistic abusive woman, then, God help you. Start planning to run. 

Good luck.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Lots of women love being Dommes. Lots of men love being subs. As long as your activities are consensual and you have a safe word that she abides by, I don't see any problems. The problem is that she is taking it too far and you need to assert yourself and either stop this play altogether or have her scale way back.

The true power is in the hands of the sub. Remember that. If, at any time, you feel she has gone too far you have every right to stop the scene.

ETA: Is this BDSM play something that you two discovered together or something she or you have done before? Have you two made friends in the BDSM community and talked with people who have more experience? The reason I ask is that sometimes newbie Dommes go too far thinking they are doing what their partner wants. They get all caught up in the moment and go too far simply due to lack of experience and lack of clear communication from the sub. 

If she's inexperienced and you aren't clearly communicating your limits, that could be the problem. Not that she is actually cruel and actually sadistic, but that she thinks what she's doing is A-OK with you.


----------



## Reaper39 (Nov 25, 2015)

Share the videos


----------

